
The NFL’s Analytics Revolution Has Arrived - SQL2219
https://www.theringer.com/nfl/2018/12/19/18148153/nfl-analytics-revolution
======
SQL2219
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/projects/4thdownbot/inde...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/projects/4thdownbot/index.html)

